# Poorboys wheel Sealant



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Why can't I order this on line even though it's classed as stock. I have a nice order ready for a 12.5% discount.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You can now... back in stock


----------

